# Brand New user



## codfather (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone. I have stumbled on what looks like a great site for someone like me who is interested in learning more about smoking meat. I did my first batch last night. It was some Koho salmon that I got off the west Coast of Brittish Columbia this summer. For the first batch, I must say it wasn't bad. I got a recipe from my uncle and used a little chief that my wife picked up at a garage sale. Looking forward to doing something else real soon. I love wild meat and have an assortment in my fridge. Everything from Mule deer to moose to elk to Kariboo. I would like to try something but I not sure what recipes would be good for this stuff and I don't want to spoil any meat if at all possible. If anyones got anything they would like to shar with me it wou8ld be greatly appreciated. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## geek with fire (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome.  Sounds like you came to the right place.  Not a whole lot of fresh Salmon in the middle of Missouri, so you've got my attention.

Nice to have ya'


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad you joined the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is indeed a GREAT place to learn about smoking. There are lots of very knowledgeable folks here who are more than willing to answer your questions and offer advice. It's really a great place to find some friends and become a part of the family.


----------



## smoked (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF, a great place to pop the top off a cold one and sit back and learn more about smoked meat while puffing the thin blue......  I don't see where anybody has suggested yet, so I'll do it now....you will want to sign up for Jeff's ecourse, it's chalk full of great info..... once again, welcome!


----------



## richtee (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Cod! Welcome to SMF!
Gotta say that I made the best jerky I have ever had out of elk!  Just an awesome meat! Did some fine sausage with it too- about 35% pork butt, 65% elk. Used mustard seed, rosemary, savory, onion and garlic seasoning in it. Smoked some, left some fresh. Both were good, but I'll have to admit I was partial to the smoked, of course   -heh.


----------



## meowey (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Enjoy the forum!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## muddy pond (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome Cod.... All the suggestioins made are reliable but to get great results with smoking one must smoke a lot and keep the cook well smoked also will help..... Enjoy


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard codfather! (I love the handle...)

I haven't smoked any wild game yet, but I'd love to have the opportunity to do so. Delaware doesn't have much to offer in that respect... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As far as smoking salmon, I think the secret is to remove the lid from the can first... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Butt seriously, I brine my fish first, then smoke. There are lots of recipes for brine and smoking fish on this site... you have certainly come to the right place!


----------



## ron50 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. There are several members (Vlap and Salmonclubber come to mind) who have a lot of experience with fish. I do mostly salmon and just use a simple marinade of contry dijon mustard, balsamic vinegar and maple syrup. Alder is a nice wood for fish.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly to give you some more suggestions relating to the wild game.  Enjoy!


----------



## glued2it (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forums codfather.


----------



## raypeel (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard Codfather.  Been here 2 months and you couldn't ask for a forum with more knowledge or more willing to help.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to SMF codfather, glad to have ya here, enjoy the site.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, besides all the info here one of our members has a great site http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  You have to try Dutch's Maple Salmon recipe, it's awesome!


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

Your at the right place, welcome aboard.


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 23, 2007)

Codfather, welcome to a most friendly and knowledgeable forum!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome codFather -

If you have something in mind I'm sure we can help but you need to give ua a hint about what you'd like to d we have SOOOOOO many recipes to share!


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I smoked salmon pieces a while back & didn't brine. I put lomon pepper on & a slice of onion. Smoked them @ about 220 for a little over 1 1/2 hours & they were moist tender & delicious. 

I have never don any wild game but from what I understand most soes not have much fat marbling so it is easy to dry out. Keep asking & looking & you will get the answers & help you need


----------



## pescadero (Oct 23, 2007)

Welcome aboard.  Glad to have you.  The Little Chief is just about the perfect smoker for Salmon.  I have used on for many, many years.  It is set to run low, in the 140F-150F range and that is perfect for that  nice long slow smoke.  You can go higher and faster, but you are semi cooking it instead of traditionally smoking.

On the other hand, when it gets to many meats, the Little Chief will not be hot enough.  If you are  like most of us, there will be two or more smokers in your future.  LOL

Enjoy and once again, nice to have you.

Skip


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,Codfather, glad you joined us , great site and the peeps here are simply the best !


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 24, 2007)

Welcome Codfather. I hope you get some more wild game posts going here as I'm very interested in the exotic meats as well. I've done salmon with my dry rib rub and it was fantastic, and I once smoked a boar for a friend that was so so.

As soon as I can get this dang restaurant open I thought about hosting an "open smoke" day for the hunters and fisherman in the area. I'm not sure what will show up since we don't have much caribou or elk in Buffalo, NY, but if they come up with something interesting you'll be the first to hear. 

Have fun on the boards and get reading, there's a ton of info in here.


----------



## dadtag (Oct 24, 2007)

Have never participated in any forum before so no idea if I'm doing this right.

Started smoking foods 5-6 years ago with cheap Brinkman electric smoker from WalMart. Found it generated too much heat. Last summer bought a two chamber Char-Griller over the net. Not expensive so I didn't expect much, but it far exceeded my expectations for quality. Consider myself a real beginner at the hobby. Live just a few miles from the largest pork processing plant in the U.S. so good fresh back ribs are plentiful in all our markets. Average about one smoking session every four weeks. Usually do more than enought for several meals and freeze all but the first couple meals in meal size portions and they are just fine. Because of our Mid West winters it isn't practical to smoke from late Oct. to April so a freezer full is good!

We have to be careful about the rubs and sauces we use. My wife is borderline diabetic so we shouldn't use any with sugars. Good recipes are hard to find so always on the lookout for them. 

Looking forward to getting a lot of good information/advice from this site.


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

Heya Dad! This post should have been in the roll Call forum, but what the heck..maybe a moderator will put it there for ya.

I'm an anti-sugar guy... well not ANTI- but I don't care for the sweet stuff. I'll find a recent post on one of my rubs and get it to ya!.. By the way, I got a message back from a member who tried it and said it was the best outta 3 he used   <Smug grin>

Welcome to SMF..and check out the 5 day ecourse. No such thing as TOO much knowledge!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 24, 2007)

Here ya go...
A simple rub- add some brown sugar if ya like

2 Tbspn Cumin
2 Tbspn Paprika
2 Tbspn kosher salt
1 Tbspn CBP
1 Tbspn celery salt
1 Tbspn Onion powder
1 Tbspn Garlic powder
1 Tbspn dry mustard *

* OR rub ribs with prepared <French's, etc...mustard first, than shake on rub.>

Simple mop..use after an hour in smoker

1/4 C cider vinegar
1/4 C whiskey/bourbon
2 Tbspn Soy sauce
4 Tbsp corn syurp or like amount Brown Sugar to liquid above.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rich I'm going to have to try that it looks good


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello there, and welcome to the SMF. Don't by shy with any questions, that's how we all learn!


----------

